# Any housing or mortgage experts - Dilemma



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope someone could help me in a big dilemma.

I'm a first time buyer, looking to buy my first property.
I've seen a house for sale that I like. I have a deposit and have a mortgage decision in principle.

I feel that I can negotiate a good price, but I have been told that the house is made of blocks (not your typical brick).

I know my parents were refused a mortgage on a previous house they wanted to buy, based on the fact that it was also built with blocks. It was said that the value would actually decrease with time.

Does anyone know what the deal is?
Is there something fundamental bad/poor structurally when a house is built with blocks? It's an ex-council authority house.

I have the feeling that if I did buy it, it could be difficult to sell in the future. 
So what appears to be a good deal could be a bad one in the future.

I don't want to start paying for surveys etc, if it's obviously of the face of it not worth going there!


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello again!

I would pay for the survey...

I would recommend the homebuyers type, its a a small cost in comparison to the house, they will give you a firm value to.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Kap01 said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I would pay for the survey...
> 
> I would recommend the homebuyers type, its a a small cost in comparison to the house, they will give you a firm value to.


Doing a survey will be on the next thing to do, but if block-built houses are known to be problematic then I would be reluctant go any further.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

kh904 said:


> Doing a survey will be on the next thing to do, but if block-built houses are known to be problematic then I would be reluctant go any further.


Biggest financial commitment 99% of us will ever take....

"If in doubt....get out"

:thumb:


----------



## BiffTannon (Oct 12, 2009)

Mate sorry to say this but if I were you I'd stay away from something made from blocks. Ultimately everyone needs to sell at some point and if your parents were declined a mortgage then a) it is likely that you will because a lender ultimately wants their investment preserved and b) if you come to sell you'll be stuck with something unsellable.

I'm a FTB too and have discovered that lenders are really crawling over everything - they will use any little reason not to lend.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

BiffTannon said:


> Mate sorry to say this but if I were you I'd stay away from something made from blocks. Ultimately everyone needs to sell at some point and if your parents were declined a mortgage then a) it is likely that you will because a lender ultimately wants their investment preserved and b) if you come to sell you'll be stuck with something unsellable.
> 
> I'm a FTB too and have discovered that lenders are really crawling over everything - they will use any little reason not to lend.


Thanks for the advice. The house was sold, but fell through. The agent told me that the initial buyers were messing them about. I have the feeling that they were probably advised not to buy from the mortgage company (buy tht's just my feeling).

The estate agent did say that they could arrange a mortgage, but I feel that there's a conflict of interest.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Estate agent is only interested in selling the property to get their commission, and not about what might be best for you. TBH if it's the same sort of block build as an estate I know of a few towns away you'd run a mile!

There will always be something else dude! :thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ducky said:


> Estate agent is only interested in selling the property to get their commission, and not about what might be best for you. TBH if it's the same sort of block build as an estate I know of a few towns away you'd run a mile!
> 
> There will always be something else dude! :thumb:


Well it's not a council estate, just a residential street of (council) houses. I'll have to look if all the other houses are block built or brick, as i'm sure many of them are now privately owned.

But I agree with the estate agents interests!!!


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a Concrete Block built house. Just depends hows it built etc. Nearley every house is Blocks inside and bricks outside. They will usely only do blocks outside if its going to be rendered. Rendered houses can have there down falls tho as if they are not done right this can lead to Damp. 

The only sort of house i would stay well away from is concrete section buildings as they are just pants. 

Also as many have said, pay to get it looked at mate.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

From past experience, when my ex tried to buy a block build house she was also refused. It was sothing to do with them being not very well made and poor foundations as they were thrown together cheap due to a house shortage and were never meant to last!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Fatman Soldier said:


> Nothing wrong with a Concrete Block built house. Just depends hows it built etc. Nearley every house is Blocks inside and bricks outside. They will usely only do blocks outside if its going to be rendered. Rendered houses can have there down falls tho as if they are not done right this can lead to Damp.
> 
> The only sort of house i would stay well away from is concrete section buildings as they are just pants.
> 
> Also as many have said, pay to get it looked at mate.


I believe it's concrete blocks with rendering outside. 
There are some cracks, but not sure of it's the rendering or anything more serious.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Hou said:


> From past experience, when my ex tried to buy a block build house she was also refused. It was sothing to do with them being not very well made and poor foundations as they were thrown together cheap due to a house shortage and were never meant to last!


Yea, sounds like it was a pre fab house (Concrete Sectional)

Cant find any pics on google so i did a street view on a street down from my work.

Basicaly if they look like this or got render on them Dont even consider it. Will cause you alot of hassel in the long run and you will find it hard to sell.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...=L5nGd13s7sSVNaVu3klekw&cbp=12,318.22,,0,4.15


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

These types of houses often fall into the category of Airey PRC. They are rarely on a lenders approved types for mortgage purposes..


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I've since found out that the type of construction is a 'Wimpy No Fines', which is one of the better concrete builds. It's possible to get a mortgage, but it's restricted, and i'll end up having to put down a larger deposit and building's insurance would be higher (if you can get cover at all).

It's a lot more difficult to sell in the future, so not a good investment.
I've decided not to go ahead for those reasons.

The news reports are saying that houe prices will fall further in 2011, so fingers crossed!


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Fatman Soldier said:


> Yea, sounds like it was a pre fab house (Concrete Sectional)
> 
> Cant find any pics on google so i did a street view on a street down from my work.
> 
> ...


lmao brierley hill

those houses look awful


----------

